# The Art of Living to God. A Study of Method and Piety in the Theoretico-practica theologia of Petrus



## Mayflower (Jan 4, 2006)

Today i orderd at a local christian bookshop :

Mastricht, Petrus van) Neele, Adriaan Cornelis, The Art of Living to God. A Study of Method and Piety in the Theoretico-practica theologia of Petrus van Mastricht (1630-1706) (diss.). No place 2005. Hardback, 323 p

Is anyone familiar with this work or author ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2006)

This work is the result of a 2002 Th.M. thesis by Adriaan Cornelis Neele submitted at Calvin Theological Seminary under the direction of Dr. Richard A. Muller. I have not read it but would be very interested to do so.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Today i orderd at a local christian bookshop :
> 
> Mastricht, Petrus van) Neele, Adriaan Cornelis, The Art of Living to God. A Study of Method and Piety in the Theoretico-practica theologia of Petrus van Mastricht (1630-1706) (diss.). No place 2005. Hardback, 323 p
> ...



Ralph,

I have the ThM version but haven't been able to find the published version. Do you know who published it?

He also did a PhD, I think, in Pretoria. Could this work be related to that too?

rsc


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> ...


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> ...



Dear R. Scott Clark,

I will get this work i think saterday, and than i will let you know. Iam really hoping that the complete of Mastricht will be transelated in the future!


----------



## crhoades (Nov 28, 2006)

Any feedback on this work yet? I noticed Reformation Heritage Books is carrying it for $25. http://www.heritagebooks.org/browse.asp?fname=Adriaan+C.&lname=Neele

Blurb from RHB's Winter catalogue

This study, which introduces the life and work of the successor of Gisbertus Voetius, demonstrates the relationship between exegesis, doctrine, elenctic, and praxis in the doctrine of God in van Mastricht's _Theoretica-practica theologia, _a work characterized by Jonathan Edwards "as much better than Turretin or any other book in the world, excepting the Bible." In particular, this book examines the relationship between method and piety in van Mastricht's systematic theology. (University of Pretoria, 323 pages)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## crhoades (Nov 28, 2006)

More like:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 9, 2007)

I got it recently and am starting to look through it.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 9, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I got it recently and am starting to look through it.


 
Eager to hear your thoughts.


----------

